# weaning off HRT Androgel?



## McBain (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi I am 25 year old male, and diagnosed with idiopathic hypogonadism.  I was originally was tested at 81 total T on 8/21/06.  Never had a high sex drive, but I think I lost too much muslce (wasting to fast) training for triathlons, I went below my BMI, which isnt much at 5'6" (Im now 130 10%bf).  Since then I have started androgel starting with 8 pumps and decreasing over the months in line with my increasing T levels.  I was also diagnosed with elevated liver enzymes with no know cause (no hepatitus or anything).  my liver levels are slowly improving a bit almost normal.  Are liver and T levels associated?  My endo wants to keep weaning me off, currnelty my levels are 630 total and 334 bio-available T.  He wants me to use 3 pumps daily now.  bloods again in 6 weeks.

So...Is this even enough to do anything???  I was doing 6 pumps the last couple months.  Is weaning off androgel effective?  does is slolwy jump start your pituitary gland, since weve established thats the prob, not my ball!  I compete in triathlons, and lift weights 4 days a week.  Ive been feelig great and gained almost 10 pounds mostly muscle...I just dont want to start feeling like shit again, like last summer!  

whats the most effective way to stop HRT, Androgel, I started taking Jaks M Stak hopefully to make up for less androgel, and its got milk thistle and dht blocker, which is nice.  Anybody experienced with coming off HRT at a young are, obviously dont want to be on it forever, trying to become a military pilot as well, and im not sure if Id be able to keep on this if Im selected.  ANy Advice help would be awesome!


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 4, 2007)

Your doctor needs to do more bloodwork to determine the cause. Usually, HRT is for life. Looks like 6 pumps a day was the best dose to be on. You will likely have much lower test on 3 pumps and feel worse. I'd stick with where you are at and plan to stay on for life. Also, you may want to add some micronized DHEA at 50 mg/day first thing in the morning. This will help you feel better.


----------



## McBain (Jun 4, 2007)

*a couple other thangs..?*

thanks for the input DHEA, so that seems to work well?  I gotta research it to see what it is first.  Ya this sucks becuase I dont have an unlimited supply of androgel obviously (prescription) and now we have to wait to see if 3 pumps is enough (basically untill I start feeling like shit maybe) and then go up again, but its so frustrating becuase how do you know where your levels are supposed to be at besides trial/error depression/belatedness?  Is there a mean for a 25 yr old vigorous excerciser.  Especailly one trying to put on lean muscle.....  Also, would shots evey week be a better bet? cheaper?  I know everyone on these baords say HRT is for life but are there stories of people coming off and kick starting their pituitary gland (does that even happen?)..

Any response would be sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't understand how you think you will be able to wean off, if you have been diagnosed with hypogonadism then the HRT will be necessary for life, as far as where you want your levels in the normal range, all males have fluctuating testerone levels, highest in the morning and declines as the day progresses. Why would you want shots? That is not only a hassle but much more unnatural than using the Androgel daily. Injections will boost your testosterone levels very high and then slowly decline until your next shot.


----------



## McBain (Jun 4, 2007)

*k*

well it seems that my doc thinks the weaning off technique is the way to go, and we think the reason for hypogonadism is possibly low bodyfat, weight...so im gaining that back.  I just have read in several places shots weekly seem to work better, not sure though..I heard if you do it weekly its not too much off a dramatic change week to week.If its not as natural than no thanks i guess.  I realize T is highest in the morning, so daily andro in morning is more natural...I always get my bloods done early am when i wake up after not using andro that day.  

So no stories of people 'weaning' off?  I know, I know, I keep hearing HRT is for life, but is it really for everyone, any other success stories of T levels getting back to normal after over stressing and overtraining their bodies?
It just kinda sucks admitting anything is for life at 25, especially something this important...Also applying andro every morning for life might get old (hence the shots Question).  

 Ive learned a lot from all this.  As far as diet, overtraining, rest days etc...this also can affect T right? unhealthy bodyweight, and continually overtaxing etc...   

Peace out thanks for the help so far Prince/Pirate!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2007)

I have never heard of someone getting put on HRT with the intention of weaning them off, makes no sense to me.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 4, 2007)

Your T level is so incredibly low that it's hard to chalk up to low body weight, overtraining etc, IMO.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll chime in.  Unless you/they can fix the problem, total test levels in the 80's is no good.  Thats the high end of range for women by what ive read.  My father in his 70's has 500's.  

Back to the question about gel vs inject..I couldnt stand the hassle of gel after 3 months.  I forget how many pumps but it was 5 grams.  My level was upper 200's on it.  I asked to have it switched to 100mg testosterone cypionate every week and my level went to 1300.  Changed it to every 10 days so now im probably around 1000.  Its perfect.  Much better then gel and levels are stable.  1 downside and thats it..collagen synth supposedly slows down with high test levels.  Im working on finding supplements to boost collagen and mightve found a few.  You need it for tendons.

I have no idea what you can eat to boost test production.  Wish ya well.


----------



## McBain (Jun 6, 2007)

*cool*

ya my total T was 80 when first diagnosed now its higher not sure they only gave me bioavailable I gotta figure out how to convert it.  Im thinking about doing shots after talking to others, I dont think the gel works that well, for me or anyone from what it seems.  I know eating healthy aount of fat boosts test..thanks for the feedback, so you like shots more than gels, any reason other than they work better, you give em to yourself?  thanks...


----------

